# Old Video Games



## csb (Aug 22, 2011)

Yesterday, for some reason, I recalled an old video game I played briefly. It was a free trial from AOL based on the movie Spaceship Troopers. I had to laugh once I found it for several reasons:

1. I had AOL?! (And it was a big deal to have the unlimited minutes package...)

2. The gameplay had to have been rudimentary at best.

3. My GPA could have been a lot better if wasn't shooting fake bugs over dial-up...

It wasn't a favorite or mainstay, but made me wonder...what were your favorite video games?


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 22, 2011)

csb said:


> Yesterday, for some reason, I recalled an old video game I played briefly. It was a free trial from AOL based on the movie Spaceship Troopers. I had to laugh once I found it for several reasons:
> 1. I had AOL?! (And it was a big deal to have the unlimited minutes package...)
> 
> 2. The gameplay had to have been rudimentary at best.
> ...


Back in 1989 I was in fourth grade and at the grocery store there was an arcade game called Heavy Barrel! I got so good at it the I could beat the entire game with one quarter. That was some awesome low cost entertainment.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 22, 2011)

Oregon Trail.



csb said:


> Yesterday, for some reason, I recalled an old video game I played briefly. It was a free trial from AOL based on the movie *Spaceship Troopers*. I had to laugh once I found it for several reasons:


Starship Troopers?


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 22, 2011)

csb said:


> Yesterday, for some reason, I recalled an old video game I played briefly. It was a free trial from AOL based on the movie Spaceship Troopers. I had to laugh once I found it for several reasons:
> 1. I had AOL?! (And it was a big deal to have the unlimited minutes package...)
> 
> 2. The gameplay had to have been rudimentary at best.
> ...


Back in the day ('90-96-ish):

-Chrono Trigger

-Final Fantasy 3 / VI (3 US, VI Japan/US re-release)

-Final Fantasy 2 / IV

-Dragon Warrior 3

-Romance of the Three Kingdoms (the SNES version... III? IV?)

-Super Metroid

Now? I still consider myself a gamer. I play the following at least once every 6 months or so.

-World of Warcraft

-Wii Fit (it helps me keep up on my exercise, since I live in allergy valley and have asthma)

-Super Smash Brothers Melee (Gamecube version) - great party game.

-Mario Kart Double Dash (Gamecube) - great party game.

-Battlefield 1942 (Desert Combat addon) or Battlefield 2

-Lego series of games (co-op w/ wife)

-Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (when I have time to play on my own... which is rare)

I still play Chrono Trigger and those two Final Fantasy games sometimes, but rarely.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 22, 2011)

we had a game called River Raid for the Atari 2600 that I spent a lot of time with.

Most of the classics: Pac Man, Ms Pac Man, Frogger, and Tapper (the Budweiser version)


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 22, 2011)

Jacob said:


> Back in 1989 I was in fourth grade and at the grocery store there was an arcade game called Heavy Barrel! I got so good at it the I could beat the entire game with one quarter. That was some awesome low cost entertainment.


Video games are still fantastically cheap entertainment, depending on how much time you spend in them. I once worked out that I had spent less than $0.25 per hour of gameplay in an MMO. Of course, that was when I was somewhat obsessed with that game, and was a "raid leader" (ie, "coach" for a team of 25+ players whose interests and skill levels varied).


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 22, 2011)

Final Fantasy VI and Resident Evil on the PS1.

On the NES, I used to play Master Blaster for HOURS. I can't believe they haven't done a remake of that. With today's graphics, a flash game would be awesome.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 22, 2011)

atari pitfall, and burger time, qbert

8bit nintendo tetris, dr mario, all 3 super mario bros

original gameboy - tetris...we use this to get minisnick to use the toliet. he can only play with the gameboy if he is sitting on the potty.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 22, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> Final Fantasy VI and Resident Evil on the PS1.
> On the NES, I used to play Master Blaster for HOURS. I can't believe they haven't done a remake of that. With today's graphics, a flash game would be awesome.


Actually, it was Blaster Master. Master Blaster was a different game for the Amiga, released in 1994.

There were apparently 4 or 5 different Blaster Master games. The one for the Playstation, at least, is a 3D version. And it was terrible.

Of course, I'm not a huge fan of 3d action-adventure games.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 22, 2011)

Waka...waka...waka...waka... I am from the Pac Man generation. Yes, I am that old.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 22, 2011)

Pong

Asteroids

Zaxxon

Twin Tigers

Wizard of Wor

Donkey Kong

BOLO

LodeRunner

Galaga

Spy Hunter


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Oregon Trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch.

My parents still have a fully functional Colecovision game system in their basement. We played a LOT of Donkey Kong on that one.

EDIT: Posted at the same time as CW- we also played a ton of Zaxxon.


----------



## MGX (Aug 22, 2011)

1. Dig Dug (arcade)

2. Moon Patrol (arcade, not Atari 2600)

3. Mortal Kombat (the game is crap but I love it)

4. Battletoads

Heavy Barrel is a great one, it is hard to find the rotary joysticks.


----------



## momech (Aug 22, 2011)

Hardball II for Apple IIe


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 22, 2011)

I loved me some NES and SNES back in the day. All of the SMB games, original Zelda (I haven't really played anything other than the original...never got into the 3-D versions), Kid Icarus, etc.


----------



## momech (Aug 22, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> original gameboy - tetris...we use this to get minisnick to use the toliet. he can only play with the gameboy if he is sitting on the potty.


If we did that, my son would ALWAYS be on the pot.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2011)

*8-bit:* Most of the "Konami" games, Punch-Out, RC Pro-Am, all the Castlevanias, Tecmo Bowl

*16-bit:* Altered Beasts, Sonic, Mortal Kombat, Killer Instinct, DK Country, F-zero, Street Fighter 2

*32-bit:* Sega CD linked with 32x = waste of allowance, Resident Evil, Twisted Metal 1 &amp; 2, Tekken

*64-bit:* Goldeneye 007 was a huge hit in college to the point where we would hold tourneys, Mario Kart, Resident Evil, Turok, Star Fox

*PC:* Quake 2, Half-Life, Counter-Strike, Grand Theft Auto, SWG, Age of Mythology


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 22, 2011)

Matt Sanchez said in an interview that he'd wanted more than once to fight his coach, Rex Ryan.

Then the radio host Jim Rome recommended Sanchez practice for Ryan by doing a few rounds with King Hippo ... had not heard that name in awhile.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 22, 2011)

V8 Vigilante


----------



## willsee (Aug 22, 2011)

Xevious

Chain of Command

Rainbow Six

Subspace/Continuum

Rampage

Most of the others mentioned.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 22, 2011)

Did someone mention Donkey Kong?


----------



## pbrme (Aug 22, 2011)

Spare time in college was all about Half-Life Team Fortress Classic, Keylight, Dollar menu, and chew. Sometimes I miss those days.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Matt Sanchez said in an interview that he'd wanted more than once to fight his coach, Rex Ryan.
> Then the radio host Jim Rome recommended Sanchez practice for Ryan by doing a few rounds with King Hippo ... had not heard that name in awhile.


I caught that bit too. It was great.

Gaming systems I've owned:

Tandy-64 (don't really remember any games for this one)

NES

SNES

Various Computers

Playstation 1

PS2

PS3 (current)

Wii (current)

Droid phone (current)

Games from my past (no particular order):

All the NES, SNES Super Mario Brothers.

Super Mario Kart

Duck Hunt (I hated that dog)

Excite-Bike

Cobra Triangle

Skate or Die

Mega-Man (I think 3 was my favorite)

Battle Toads

Bad Dudes

Bubble Bobble

Ivan "Ironman" Stewart Off-Road Racing

Sim-City (mastered the first two, never really got into the third)

Roller-coaster Tycoon

Oregon Trail

Need for Speed (basically all of them)

Command &amp; Conquer

C&amp;C Red Alert

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six

Tom Clancy's Rogue Spear

Warcraft (not the new online WoW)

Starcraft

Street Fighter (at one point I could beat the game with any character without using a "special" move)

Mortal Kombat

Jurrasic Park

Devil May Cry

Tony Hawk

Grand Theft Auto (all of them, including the original 2-D computer share-ware version)

Final Fantasy VII

Current Games:

Red Dead Redemption (100% completion)

GTA IV (100% Completion)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (100% Completion)

Super Street Fighter (got bored with and now just sits on the shelf)

Final Fantasy XIII (100% completion)

a few miscellaneous cell-phone games (Angry Birds, Bejeweled, Connect four, Maj Jong, Sodoku, etc)

I spend most of my time playing the online mini-games for Red Dead and NFS. I might go out and get the new Mortal Kombat now that I know I can download Freddy Kruegar as one of the fighters.

Each of my kids own their own Nintendo Ds' now too with a few games (Super Mario Bros, Mario Kart, Transformers). Once in a while they bug me to beat a level for them.

Edit: As you can probably tell, I like to play video games...


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 22, 2011)

Pong


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 22, 2011)

Lunar lander


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 22, 2011)

captain skyhawk for NES


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 22, 2011)

Star Castle

Defender


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 22, 2011)

Star Castle was a cool game.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 22, 2011)

I remember playing several games on the Atari back in the day including Frogger, Dig Dug, Donky Kong, and Pitfall. On the NES it was all about SMB 1-3, Tecmo Bowl, and RBI Baseball and on the Genesis I was into Sonic, Mortal Kombat, WWF Royal Rumble, and NBA Jam. The last game I was really into was probably Resident Evil on the Playstation. Haven't played much since then.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2011)

I forgot about Techmo Bowl (even Techmo Super Bowl) and Resident Evil. Those were fun ones.


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> Did someone mention Donkey Kong?


Yes! Back when Mario was just a tiny guy and there were only barrels...no mushrooms.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 22, 2011)

Road Rash was another one. I could remember playing it quite a bit with my brother back in high school, just couldn't remember the name.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 22, 2011)

I loved Contra, and for some reason still remember the cheat code for it.

My wife and I have a theory that the most recognizable song for our generation (we were both born in 80) might be the mario theme song.


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 22, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> I loved Contra, and for some reason still remember the cheat code for it.
> My wife and I have a theory that the most recognizable song for our generation (we were both born in 80) might be the mario theme song.


Up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, start? It's been a while.


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2011)

I remember playing SimCity, then SimTower and then finally The Sims. Maxis/EAGames probably had as much to do with my choice of engineering as anything else.


----------



## pbrme (Aug 22, 2011)

I though it was:



Ble_PE said:


> Up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, *select* start? It's been a while.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 22, 2011)

Pink_Floyd47 said:


> I though it was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are right. You add the select in there if you are playing 2 players.

Meanwhile, a lot of times I can't remember my work phone number.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 22, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> Pink_Floyd47 said:
> 
> 
> > I though it was:
> ...


Actually, both are wrong. The actual code was Up Up down down left right left right B A. The select was to choose 2 players instead of 1, while the start was to start the game (regardless of single or multi player). But the code itself was the rest of it.

(Why yes, I am feeling overly pedantic today. Why do you ask?)


----------



## pbrme (Aug 22, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> Pink_Floyd47 said:
> 
> 
> > I though it was:
> ...


Interresting wiki for the code: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Konami_code_games


----------



## csb (Aug 22, 2011)

Had to laugh that this was the The Oatmeal post today:

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/online_gaming


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 22, 2011)

csb said:


> Had to laugh that this was the The Oatmeal post today:
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/online_gaming


See, this is why I don't spend that much time in Player vs Player games. Also, I don't drink, go jet-skiing or cave diving.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 22, 2011)

csb said:


> Had to laugh that this was the The Oatmeal post today:
> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/online_gaming


LOL!!! :Locolaugh:


----------



## envirotex (Aug 22, 2011)

arcade centipede with the roller ball control

one of my favorite hamburger joints in town still has a game...


----------



## Exengineer (Aug 22, 2011)

It would have to be Pac Man for me. I used to play that for hours when it came out.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 23, 2011)

I've seen several of my favorite (and most worn out) games in my list below, but they bear repeating.

Super Mario Brothers 1, 2, and 3

Battletoads (What a bitch to win, though, towards the end! I never won it unless I didn't lose a life until after the rapids stage.)

Street Fighter (Arcade)

Metroid

Super Metroid

Heavy Barrel

Final Fantasy VIII

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (SNES)

The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (Gameboy)

Mega Man 2


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2011)

My wife made it through all 200 screens of Galaga on our Atari 7800 one night. Mad props to her.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 23, 2011)

envirotex said:


> arcade centipede with the roller ball control
> one of my favorite hamburger joints in town still has a game...


Human centipede &gt;&gt; arcade centipede


----------



## mizzoueng (Aug 23, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Battletoads (What a bitch to win, though, towards the end! I never won it unless I didn't lose a life until after the rapids stage.)


I hated this game. I could never get past one level (don't remember which), tried for a few weeks to get it and never succeeded.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 23, 2011)

I was always a fan of SimCity or Civilization.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorf


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 23, 2011)

on the old 5 in floppy disk - classic concentration, win lose or draw, wheel of fortune, card sharks


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 23, 2011)

I used to be more of a PC gamer.... so definitely a fan of the Sim City games... from the original to Sim City 4... after that, I lost interest... Played SimTower a bit... SimPlanet was interesting.... Basically any Chris Sawyer game (Transport Tycoon 1 &amp; 2 Deluxe... Locomotion... Roller Coaster Tycoon 1-3...)... Lots of Warcraft/Starcraft (not the online crap, the build a city, defend yourself, go kill everyone kind)... oh yeah, and Diablo 1 &amp; 2... hope the 3rd is just as good/better....

On the console side... I've been playing Fable recently... Fable III was free with my xbox live sub, so I played it all the way, then found Fable II at GameStop for cheap... besides that, all of the Prince of Persia games (except maybe the oddball one with the Califonia Surfer dude prince)... Most of the Zelda games, Mario Bros, etc...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2011)

Doom

Duke Nukem


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ It's time to either kick ass or chew bubble gum, and I'm all out of gum.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2011)

Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 23, 2011)

Major Highway said:


> Mail Order Monster (on Commodore 64)


That reminded me...

Jumpman (C64)


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 23, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards


There were several series from (Sierra?) like that.

Space Quest, Police Quest, King's Quest, etc.


----------



## csb (Aug 23, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards


I remember being in 4th or 5th grade when my dad borrowed that from a co-worker. I would answer the questions at the beginning to get in and play.

I played a lot of King's Quest. Remember the load times if you walked to a new screen?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2011)

chaosiscash said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards
> ...


List of Sierra's games: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Sierr...ent_video_games


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 23, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> chaosiscash said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I actually just heard recently that the "Nancy Drew" series of kid's games has that style of gameplay. Apparently it's generally considered "too kiddie" these days (though how, not sure... 7th guest or whatever it was called seemed rather adult).


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2011)

Just remembered Dragon Slayer. Never got a hand on how to play that game but darn it, I tried.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2011)

Myst


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 23, 2011)

RYGAR!!!

I can still hear the music in my head.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2011)

Castle Wolfenstein


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 23, 2011)

Chuck yeager's advanced Flight Trainer


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 23, 2011)

Atari - Seaquest ( I still have a working Atari btw) but saw on pawn stars it wasnt worth much

Nintendo - Contra (used to play for days........)


----------



## csb (Aug 23, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Myst


This came free with my first computer! My Compaq also came with an Encarta encyclopedia and a racing game...POD or something?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 23, 2011)

csb said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Myst
> ...


It came with one of my first computers. I still have that disk somewhere.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 24, 2011)

csb said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Myst
> ...


DUDE! We got a Compaq too (when I was 15?) that had the Encarta encyclopedia with it. It was a 486 SX2/66. It came with 2 MB of RAM, but I convinced my dad to buy an additional 2 MB (for $80!!!) so I could play Doom on it. It was the model that was the monitor / CD-ROM / floppy / speaker all-in-one-unit thingy. 14-inch SVGA (?) monitors were big back then.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Atari - Seaquest ( I still have a working Atari btw) but saw on pawn stars it wasnt worth much


I've got an Atari 7800 and a few (including some prototypes that never were marketed) games that I bought at a yard sale. And a Sega Oddysee that I won in a raffle (still boxed). But the oldest is a Paddle IV tennis game from the mid seventies.


----------



## Angstrom (Aug 24, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > chaosiscash said:
> ...


This genre of games is usually called "adventure games," and in their heyday the two major producers of these games were Sierra and LucasArts. I always preferred the Sierra games because they included death scenes whereas the LucasArts games did not (I thought those were some of the funniest parts of the Sierra games). But some of the most beloved of these games were made by LucasArts (Monkey Island series, Full Throttle, Grim Fandango, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis).

I think my favorite "adventure game" series of all was neither Sierra nor LucasArts. That would be the Broken Sword series. The protagonist, George Stobbart, has a sarcastic sense of humor that would probably appeal to many people on the board here, and the games themselves are great world-hopping adventures featuring Templars and cults and all sorts of colorful characters.

As for being "too kiddie," I agree, some of these games were definitely intended for more mature audiences. I think these types of games are still made, but usually not by the major studios. I think most people buying the high-end video game systems today are usually looking for past-paced shooters with great graphics and games they can play with their friends online. I just think adventure games are more of a niche market, since the games are slower-paced and don't have all those flashy graphics.


----------



## Angstrom (Aug 24, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> Back in the day ('90-96-ish):-Chrono Trigger
> 
> -Final Fantasy 3 / VI (3 US, VI Japan/US re-release)
> 
> ...


Anybody ever play Skies of Arcadia? It was a little later, but that is probably my favorite RPG of all. I also enjoyed the Lunar games.

Chrono Trigger is awesome. B)

Let's see, as for old NES games:

Mario 1 and 3 (I never owned 2, although I beat it at a friend's house)

Tecmo Bowl

Zelda

Bionic Commando

Contra and Life Force (yay for Konami code!)

Mike Tyson's Punch Out (I beat everybody but Mike)

Super NES:

Street Fighter 2

Super Mario World

Zelda: A Link to the Past

Castlevania IV


----------



## MGX (Aug 24, 2011)

Skies of Arcadia was an amazing game, but is it old school? Sorry, I can't fathom Dreamcast games as being old school unless of course they are ports of earlier games.

I would think old school to be '70s to '80s.

Of course the generation entering college today never was without a playstation or its era of games. I remember it taking me a good 5-6 years to warm up to the idea of a video game being on a disc.

EDIT: nevermind, the title says old video games, not old school. I'm off base.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


We still had an Apple IIgs at home when I got my Compaq for college. I remember being impressed that the speakers attached to the sides of the monitor on the Compaq. That was around the time that Apple launched these things and they looked so cool:


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 24, 2011)

csb said:


> We still had an Apple IIgs at home when I got my Compaq for college. I remember being impressed that the speakers attached to the sides of the monitor on the Compaq. That was around the time that Apple launched these things and they looked so cool:


My roommates bought one of those. They ended up never using it, and eventually gave it to my wife and myself... who never used it. Except for our (now very outdated) catalog of books.)


----------



## pbrme (Aug 24, 2011)

*Heroes of Might and Magic* !!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2011)

csb said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


the computer labs in college were FULL of those things.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


Really? Everything was IBM PC when I went to college. The Apples were in HS computer labs.

I think that's why I always liked the PC over the Apple. I always associated the Apple with a lower level of education.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2011)

^I'm not sure when Macs went from the dorky thing you played Oregon Trail on during computer lab hour in grade school, to this super trendy thing everyone had to have.

I have an iMac, and I love it, but it's just a computer not a status symbol.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 24, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> the computer labs in college were FULL of those things.


Ditto...must have been a mid-west thing. Ha ha...


----------



## envirotex (Aug 24, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I'm not sure when Macs went from the dorky thing you played Oregon Trail on during computer lab hour in grade school, to this super trendy thing everyone had to have.
> I have an iMac, and I love it, but it's just a computer not a status symbol.



We've always had Macs, and never have personally owned anything else. My mom bought my brother and I the first "Macintosh" computer when I was in high school. Then we upgraded to the Macintosh SE; it had two floppy drives, and if you wanted to run Microsoft Word, you had to run it off the disk...The built in hard disk was a $1000 upgrade. I wish I still had that machine.

I've had lots non-Mac work computers...


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 24, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I'm not sure when Macs went from the dorky thing you played Oregon Trail on during computer lab hour in grade school, to this super trendy thing everyone had to have.
> I have an iMac, and I love it, but it's just a computer not a status symbol.


Apple got crushed during the 90's in the computer market. They tried making the slightly snazzier systems, but IBM PCs were just too powerful, too easy to upgrade in comparison, and too cheap as a result of competition between manufacturers of parts.

So, rather than compete on the same level as the IBM PCs, they announced that they had decided to release the iMac line, an elite line of "stylish" computers. And they were lambasted in the tech community for thinking anyone would buy them.

And then they were released, and the soccer moms and trust fund kids all said "IT MUST BE MINE!". And Apple hasn't looked back since.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2011)

I remember getting Oregon Trail for the sixth grade birthday.

Hey, maybe that's what's wrong with Fudgey!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2011)

That can't explain everything that is wrong with the Fudgeman.


----------



## MGX (Aug 24, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> That can't explain everything that is wrong with the Fudgeman.


It would explain the poop explosions.


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 24, 2011)

csb said:


> I remember getting Oregon Trail for the sixth grade birthday.
> Hey, maybe that's what's wrong with Fudgey!
> 
> View attachment 4591


huh? wheres the fudgeman?


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 24, 2011)

Karen S. P.E. said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ^I'm not sure when Macs went from the dorky thing you played Oregon Trail on during computer lab hour in grade school, to this super trendy thing everyone had to have.
> ...





Ask any of the artists here to work on an IBM PC and you might as well ask them to vote Republican or to shower regularly.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2011)

Undertaker said:


> huh? wheres the fudgeman?


He didn't die. We just "saw" him recently.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 24, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards


I made to the happy ending of LL1

Leisure Larry II was on a Cruise ship. never finished that one.

I still have a copy of LLII. The software came with printed literature that pictures of gils with their phone numbers. To start the game you had to type the phone number for the girls picture that came up on the opening screen. Without the manual you couldn't get in.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards
> ...


LL1 stopped all productivity in the office for a week or so as we all played it.

I can't remember if we finished LL2...the newness was kinda gone by then.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2011)

I think there ended up being like five of those.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of any of the LSL games? I'd like to get ahold of one.


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2011)

Likewise.

As far as old games go, I'm a huge fan of all the LucasArts adventure games:

Grim Fandango

Monkey Island

Sam and Max

Day of the Tentacle

Maniac Mansion

Full Throttle

Dig


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 25, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Does anyone have a copy of any of the LSL games? I'd like to get ahold of one.


They're probably all on 5 1/4" or 3 1/2" discs...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 25, 2011)

My mom still has a computer with a useable 3-1/2 drive.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Does anyone have a copy of any of the LSL games? I'd like to get ahold of one.


http://www.amazon.com/Leisure-Suit-Larry-C...0331&amp;sr=1-1

You have to google to get the user manuals to get in, but there they all are in one package.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> My mom still has a computer with a useable 3-1/2 drive.


my work computer has a 3.5 inch drive


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 25, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a copy of any of the LSL games? I'd like to get ahold of one.
> ...


No, they have a CD collection. Plus there are a few newer versions that have come out.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you suggesting that I *pay* for LSL? I don't think so.


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2011)

My apologies. Here's the emulator:

http://www.bestoldgames.net/eng/old-games/...-suit-larry.php


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 26, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> Are you suggesting that I *pay* for LSL? I don't think so.


Are you suggesting that you shouldn't? It's a game that you remember fondly enough to want to play/replay now - if it were a physical toy, would you just grab one off the shelf someplace, or would you buy it?

Yes, I'm aware it's a false equivalency to a point, but the fact of the matter is that they spend money boxing games up and distributing them - even if you don't use the boxed versio directly, you're still relying on the patches etc they will have produced to make them work on Win7. They're professionals, same as we are. How would you like it if someone took your drawings/concepts and copied them freely without paying (or paying via advertising)?

Note: I'm specifically talking about things that aren't abandonware. If it's been abandoned since I saw the discs, that's different - I consider those to be far closer to fair game.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 26, 2011)

Actually this happens to my designs ALL THE TIME.

I make drawings and calcs, they get distributed then some plant engineer picks them up, dusts them off and uses my design, often incorrectly but still.



Karen S. P.E. said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting that I *pay* for LSL? I don't think so.
> ...


----------



## MGX (Aug 26, 2011)

I think we've all been burned by that before.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 26, 2011)

I just saw some thing that I did about 10 years ago posted on the web in a presentation as a teaching tool...

A little annoying, but whatever...it was a government project, and they paid me to do it, so it belongs to them (us?)...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

MGX said:


> I think we've all been burned by that before.


Nope. But then again, I haven't ever stamped anything...


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 26, 2011)

MGX said:


> I think we've all been burned by that before.


I know I have. Well, not personally and directly as an engineer, but as a designer on a project.

Contractor hired us to design a building. We designed it, provided the calcs and markups needed for the building.

6 months later - after the new building became effective - we got a call from the jurisdiction. Turned out he'd crossed out the address, written a new one in, and submitted them as a mirrored version of the house, a block away. Only reason we got a call was the code change; it was the UBC -&gt; IBC change, so there were significant differences in code.

The Engineer of Record was livid. He called up the contractor and tore him a new one, ending with "and if I ever find out you did this again, not only will I sue you for copyright infringement (some drawings were included) I will also report you to the state engineering board as having practiced engineering by modifying drawings!"

Oddly enough, we kept the contractor's business for a while. He never did that again, as far as we know. And since then, we're careful to ensure that every sheet of the drawings and calculations all include at least a partial address, as well as make sure all the pages in a calc package are numbered &amp; organized properly.

That last actually caused us more issues once - We'd faxed them to the client, the fax didn't catch the hand-numbering very well, and it'd fallen off the fax machine... After it was submitted I had to go down and verify all the pages were numbered right, after there was confusion about "OK, for the beam calc on page x" and page x was a ELF calculation.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2011)

Who spilled your milk? This is an old video game thread. Sheesh.


----------



## willsee (Aug 26, 2011)

I downloaded the original GTA

So awesome


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2011)

Before my old desk top crashed, I had GTA2. That was awesomeness from above.


----------



## csb (Aug 26, 2011)

I played through the first three Tomb Raiders.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2011)

I used to play this sim game where I took plans from a group, mirrored it, and made them my own. I made money hand over fist until I took it a step too far and was caught. I didn't get the high score on that go around and I didn't have any more quarters to give the machine.


----------



## MGX (Aug 26, 2011)

One of my old time favorites is N.A.R.C..

The '80s level of violence against drugs is terrific. Thankfully Williams re-released it on PS2 in a compilation with Total Carnage which is worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

Carmegeddon. It was an awesomely bad game that I couldnt stop playing.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 26, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Carmegeddon. It was an awesomely bad game that I couldnt stop playing.


I forgot all about that one. It was a blast back in the day.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 26, 2011)

Along those lines, I forgot about Twisted Metal and TM Black.


----------



## Exception Collection (Aug 26, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> Along those lines, I forgot about Twisted Metal and TM Black.


Trying to remember the name of it... Smash TV? Something like that. Not exactly the same thing, but a far cry from my usual game.

These days, if I really feel like running around shooting things, I play an FPS - Battlefield 2, usually.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2011)

For smashing, you can't go wrong with Rampage.


----------



## csb (Aug 28, 2011)

We used to play Roadwar 2000 on the AppleIIgs. I remember winning the game and it would play Hail to the Chief. Man, 2000 seemed like a long way in the future back then...now it seems like a long time ago.

We also played Alien Mind a lot. We got stuck on one of the passwords...which are now all available online.


----------

